# FSU vs Alabama



## Mako22 (Nov 8, 2013)

First let me say that there is still a lot of football to play before the NC game and FSU or Alabama could lose one along the way. With that said though what is your honest (non fan biased) opinion of a National Championship match up between Alabama and FSU? How do these two teams match up? Does one blow the other out or do we get to see a good competitive game?


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 8, 2013)

FSU gets exposed for the pretenders hiding behind an ACC schedule that they are.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2013)

Prob be relatively close. But I like Bama's chances with Saban at the helm and that long to prepare. Like you said though, lot of football left and one or both teams could stumble along the way.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Nov 8, 2013)

Be great game they both are a lot alike !! I'm a nole fan !! But in my honest opinion Fsu has the vest chance out of anyone in country to take down bama !! And if u bama fans don't realize it u are kidding yourself !! Go noles


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 8, 2013)

bama vs lsu. bama vs. auburn. bama vs SEC East Champion. Who knows what will happen.
fsu vs florida. fsu vs ACC CD champion.

You better watch out for Stanford and Baylor instead of Bama and FSU.

and lets not forget Ohio State.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Nov 8, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> bama vs lsu. bama vs. auburn. bama vs SEC East Champion. Who knows what will happen.
> fsu vs florida. fsu vs ACC CD champion.
> 
> You better watch out for Stanford and Baylor instead of Bama and FSU.
> ...


No ones counting out no one it's college football !! Anything can happen ! But that said I like my chances if I'm bama or Fsu


----------



## alphachief (Nov 8, 2013)

Bama stumbles along the way.  FSU 28...Ohio State 10!

Go Noles!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 8, 2013)

The one weakness that I think FSu has is their run defense. Alabama can exploit that and will score.

That being said I believe FSu's offense will have no problem with Bama's D similar to aTm. Squinty is a game changer and will take only what you give him.

FSu 35 Ala 31


If FSu somehow gets Ohio St* I think they run train on them BAD. Somewhere in the neighborhood of 42-10.

The wildcard in all of this is Baylor.  I'm not sleeping on them yet.  They are Oregon with some defense.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 8, 2013)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves...  

Roll Tide !!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 8, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> The one weakness that I think FSu has is their run defense. Alabama can exploit that and will score.
> 
> That being said I believe FSu's offense will have no problem with Bama's D similar to aTm. Squinty is a game changer and will take only what you give him.
> 
> ...



Dang...we agree.  While our run "D" has vastly improved over the last few games, it hasn't seen an Alabama run game yet.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> FSU gets exposed for the pretenders hiding behind an ACC schedule that they are.



^ x infinity


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 8, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Dang...we agree.  While our run "D" has vastly improved over the last few games, it hasn't seen an Alabama run game yet.



I've never said FSu wasn't any good, I just think next year is their year.  As good as FSu is this year, next year I think they win the National Title. Winston is very good and still improving (which is scary) but has yet to be truly challenged. UM did in the first half and he looked human. Now to his credit he adjusted and torched us but I want to see him play against an Elite defense for 4 quarters. UM simply couldn't keep up. Bama won't have that issue.  

While we agree your run D is suspect, the reason they are suspect is because they are pretty young and growing into and learning a brand new defense. The talent Jimbo has stacked at DLine is insane and once they really start coming together they are going to be really, really good.

The depth at DLine and NFL talent at Offensive line is what in my opinion make FSu an elite team.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves...
> 
> Roll Tide !!



I hear ya. Looks Like Oregon got ahead of themselves with all the we want Bama talk and look at them now. One game at a time. Roll tide.

By the way, had Bama faced Oregon, I think we would have beat them pretty badly after watching the first half last night. Bama and Stanford have somewhat similar styles on offense with the running game and I would say that our passing attack is much better than Stanford's. Oregon could not stop the run and get off the field on 3rd down. That defense stunk it up and the offense looked just as bad.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 8, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I hear ya. Looks Like Oregon got ahead of themselves with all the we want Bama talk and look at them now. One game at a time. Roll tide.
> 
> By the way, had Bama faced Oregon, I think we would have beat them pretty badly after watching the first half last night. Bama and Stanford have somewhat similar styles on offense with the running game and I would say that our passing attack is much better than Stanford's. Oregon could not stop the run and get off the field on 3rd down. That defense stunk it up and the offense looked just as bad.



Bama and FSU would seriously truck Oregon.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> bama vs lsu. bama vs. auburn. bama vs SEC East Champion.



Bama wins all three by 3 td's.  All three games, especailly the last two, will look just like the Stanford / Oregon game.

The only teams that stand in Bama or FSU's way is Bama and FSU.  They'll beat themelves or beat theother.  No one else will.  And I'm not one to get overly confident, I'm actually very realistic.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 8, 2013)

oregons before and after shirts


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Bama stumbles along the way.  Go Noles!







Win or lose.  I want to play Bama.  I respect Bama and the Bama fans on this board, but I don't want to hear the excuses from the butt chuggers on here.  "It don't count, because you didn't beat an SEC team."


----------



## alphachief (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Win or lose.  I want to play Bama.  I respect Bama and the Bama fans on this board, but I don't want to hear the excuses from the butt chuggers on here.  "It don't count, because you didn't beat an SEC team."



With a son who recently graduated from Bama and a daughter who is currently a Soph. there...I guess I was just trying to spare them the pain of Dad's team crushing their dreams!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2013)

I think it would be a good game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2013)

alphachief said:


> With a son who recently graduated from Bama and a daughter who is currently a Soph. there...I guess I was just trying to spare them the pain of Dad's team crushing their dreams!







I think it would be a great physical game. I honestly believe that FSU has a better chance to beat Bama in the championship game than any other team in Bama's current run. LSU had a good chance but they just didn't have the horses on offense. 

Bama has depth at every position and one of if not the best college coaches of all time. They will be tough to beat that's for sure.

Like a previous poster said let's not get ahead of ourselves. Each team has a few games left and everyone will be looking for the upset.



Go Noles!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think it would be a great physical game. I honestly believe that FSU has a better chance to beat Bama in the championship game than any other team in Bama's current run. *LSU had a good chance but they just didn't have the horses on offense*.
> 
> Bama has depth at every position and one of if not the best college coaches of all time. They will be tough to beat that's for sure.
> 
> ...



Better let us play them first before you make that call. One game at a time.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> "It don't count, because you didn't beat an SEC team."



Finally, an ACC fan that gets it


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

on the outside looking in but;
Bama probably wins out.  LSU in Tuscaloosa, a couple of veritable cupcakes, and then they will expose the Barners on the Plains.  Unless Mizzou just absolutely stinks it up against Ol Miss, then they go to the  Dome and get curb stomped by the Tide; Pinkle got lucky and caught everybody else while they were on sick call.  Bama should win the SEC again, unless fate takes a nasty turn on Mizzou and they lose the last two. 
F$U has on real test left and that is against the Lizards....the Noles will probably boat race them.

It's F$U-Bama for the candy jar and Nicky and his boys have been there before; they know what to expect, know the pressure and more importantly know how to tone down the buck fever enough to pull the trigger.  The Noles just ain't ready for it; they may have all the keys and a full tank of gas, but they have to get permission from daddy to drive the car, and Nick Saban is still daddy. IMHO. 


go Dawgs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better let us play them first before you make that call. One game at a time.



I was referring to the National Championship game a couple years ago.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Finally, an ACC fan that gets it



THESE are the butt chuggers I spoke of.  Notice how you don't hear this from Bama fans.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> they may have all the keys and a full tank of gas, but they have to get permission from daddy to drive the car, and Nick Saban is still daddy. IMHO.
> 
> 
> go Dawgs.



Jimbo is gonna crash that piece of crap and then step away


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> on the outside looking in but;
> Bama probably wins out.  LSU in Tuscaloosa, a couple of veritable cupcakes, and then they will expose the Barners on the Plains.  Unless Mizzou just absolutely stinks it up against Ol Miss, then they go to the  Dome and get curb stomped by the Tide; Pinkle got lucky and caught everybody else while they were on sick call.  Bama should win the SEC again, unless fate takes a nasty turn on Mizzou and they lose the last two.
> F$U has on real test left and that is against the Lizards....the Noles will probably boat race them.
> 
> ...



Even if that's what happens, I'll be happy and more than satisfied.  I went into this year think it was a setup year for a run next year.  

Meanwhile, 




Go Dawgs  *

* This isn't "Dawg Envy".  This is me poking fun at UGA because they are te majority on this site.  No actual Dawgs were harmed in the making of this joke.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> THESE are the butt chuggers I spoke of.  Notice how you don't hear this from Bama fans.



You've already admitted bama will beat FSU, now you are charming and kissing up to them.  You have a nole for an avatar.  And you constantly chirp about UGA this and UGA that.  Sounds like Georgia losing is the end game and not so much your team winning.  Just by what you said anyway.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 8, 2013)

Dawg fans trying to make this thread about them.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Dawg fans trying to make this thread about them.



You want people to post to it doncha?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

David Parker said:


> You've already admitted bama will beat FSU, now you are charming and kissing up to them.  You have a nole for an avatar.  And you constantly chirp about UGA this and UGA that.  Sounds like Georgia losing is the end game and not so much your team winning.  Just by what you said anyway.



When did I say that we'd lose?

Plus, I don't dog out UGA.  I rag on the fans that think they've earned a piece of Bama's trophies.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 8, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Dawg fans trying to make this thread about them.



Give me one good topic for them to start a thread about......

All they have left to say is "Go Dawgs" over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> When did I say that we'd lose?
> 
> Plus, I don't dog out UGA.  I rag on the fans that think they've earned a piece of Bama's trophies.



Well, we do let Murray clean them once a week.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> When did I say that we'd lose?
> 
> Plus, I don't dog out UGA.  I rag on the fans that think they've earned a piece of Bama's trophies.



Thank goodness Bammer has you to take care of that .


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Give me one good topic for them to start a thread about......
> 
> All they have left to say is "Go Dawgs" over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.



wait for it



Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Well, we do let Murray clean them once a week.



Don't think bleach would get the ugly outta yalls team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 8, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Dawg fans trying to make this thread about them.



Nole Envy??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> All they have left to say is "Go Dawgs" over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over.



.....1980 baby


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nole Envy??




IT's a man's world baby.  yall wouldn't understand HEy


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 9, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> First let me say that there is still a lot of football to play before the NC game and FSU or Alabama could lose one along the way. With that said though what is your honest (non fan biased) opinion of a National Championship match up between Alabama and FSU? How do these two teams match up? Does one blow the other out or do we get to see a good competitive game?



Are you back from the future???


----------



## Mako 17 (Nov 9, 2013)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Prob be relatively close. But I like Bama's chances with Saban at the helm and that long to prepare. Like you said though, lot of football left and one or both teams could stumble along the way.



Agree. Sabin w time to prepare is very tough to beat.Fla state has no obvious weaknesses. Bama  LSU today should be telling.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Nov 9, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Win or lose.  I want to play Bama.  I respect Bama and the Bama fans on this board, but I don't want to hear the excuses from the butt chuggers on here.  "It don't count, because you didn't beat an SEC team."


X2!!!!! Go noles


----------



## David Parker (Nov 10, 2013)

I have to give credit at some point and since I haven't up til now, I'll go as far as saying, against the ACC, FSU has proven their worth.  Good "quality" win against Wake yall.  I'm so proud of you.


----------



## TroutGuy1015 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Too early to call*

The time is way to early to call Bama and FSU... though that will be a game to see, everyone seems to underestimate FSU's true skill, they do have quiet possibly the best QB in the NCAA right now, but look at his wide recievers that he is working with, and we (FSU) also have a VERY good back up QB that will be just a reliable if for some reason "Famous Jameis" goes down, but on the flipside Alabama is good everywhere, but their recruits are slowly going down, so in the next few years Alabama I see Alabama being somewhere other than in the top 5 ...


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

Regarding FSU, if I was able to tiptoe throught the tulips while the rest of the league storms the beaches of Normandy, i'd be unscathed and spry as them too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> When did I say that we'd lose?
> 
> Plus, I don't dog out UGA.  I rag on the fans that think they've earned a piece of Bama's trophies.



They get to look at it but have to stand back at least 5 yards.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thwfsu.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 11, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Regarding FSU, if I was able to tiptoe throught the tulips while the rest of the league storms the beaches of Normandy, i'd be unscathed and spry as them too.



That team that beat your boys while they were still "full strength"  at the beginning of the year...we beat them 41-14 on the road.  Convincing wins over 2 previously undefeated BCS top 10 teams.

And your claim to fame is?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't claim fame, until it happens.  Big diff btween me and yall i suppose.  Mathew, aren't yall the ones that broke one of the crystals?  Don't think the buffer was created to keep us away from it.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 11, 2013)

David...we really owe our success to UGA.  Thanks for hiring Mark Richt back in the day.  I'm sure if he'd have taken over our program, he'd have ruined us too!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

Don 't mention it.  Love to help out the weak.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

According to 1 Ohio State wr, they would "wipe the field" with Bama or FSU.  

http://espn.go.com/college-football...r-votes-ohio-state-buckeyes-no-2-coaches-poll


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> According to 1 Ohio State wr, they would "wipe the field" with Bama or FSU.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...r-votes-ohio-state-buckeyes-no-2-coaches-poll


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Winston will win the Heisman and be the 2013 Version of Geno Toretta after the BCS game when he is exposed by bama.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Winston will win the Heisman and be the 2013 Version of Geno Toretta after the BCS game when he is exposed by bama.



for a Bammer, you have great recollection and insight.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I have to give credit at some point and since I haven't up til now, I'll go as far as saying, against the ACC, FSU has proven their worth.  Good "quality" win against Wake yall.  I'm so proud of you.



You do realize, before last Saturday, Bama hadn't faced a team with a winning record in a month, right?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

To add to that Rebel...do you reckon he realizes that the only team LSU has beat with a winning record is Auburn?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> That team that beat your boys while they were still "full strength"  at the beginning of the year...we beat them 41-14 on the road.  Convincing wins over 2 previously undefeated BCS top 10 teams.
> 
> And your claim to fame is?



Correction...I sold us short.  We beat Clemson 51-14.

Carry on.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 12, 2013)

The power of positive thinking !! 

Roll Tide !!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> To add to that Rebel...do you reckon he realizes that the only team LSU has beat with a winning record is Auburn?



But those were SEC teams with losing records.  That don't count.

My favorite stat of the year so far:  Vandy as two wins in SEC play........ over UGA and Go Gata.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Go Gata.



I just watched Corrine Brown's speech again.  It's always good for a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You do realize, before last Saturday, Bama hadn't faced a team with a winning record in a month, right?



yes, soooo correct you are.  Bamma is just a flash in the pan.  Hadn't won a thing or proved even less.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Marlin_444 said:


> The power of positive thinking !!
> 
> Roll Tide !!





double 

 @ fsu


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> on the outside looking in but;
> Bama probably wins out.  LSU in Tuscaloosa, a couple of veritable cupcakes, and then they will expose the Barners on the Plains.  Unless Mizzou just absolutely stinks it up against Ol Miss, then they go to the  Dome and get curb stomped by the Tide; Pinkle got lucky and caught everybody else while they were on sick call.  Bama should win the SEC again, unless fate takes a nasty turn on Mizzou and they lose the last two.
> F$U has on real test left and that is against the Lizards....the Noles will probably boat race them.
> 
> ...



I agree with this......with the exception of "go dawgs"


I think Bama gets through Auburn by a touchdown or two and then stomps Missouri and then onto FSU. I think it will be won by less than 7 points by Bama but FSU is not going to lay down and take an butt whoopin'! It will be a hard fought game.ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!! SABAN FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!! SABAN IS YOUR DADDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I agree with this......with the exception of "go dawgs"
> 
> 
> I think Bama gets through Auburn by a touchdown or two and then stomps Missouri and then onto FSU. I think it will be won by less than 7 points by Bama but FSU is not going to lay down and take an butt whoopin'! It will be a hard fought game.ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!! SABAN FOR PRESIDENT!!!!!!!!!! SABAN IS YOUR DADDY!!!!!!!



I think Bama thumps the rest of their schedule by at least three td's, until the NC game.  It could go either way.  From a talent and depth point of view, it will be a toss up.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think Bama thumps the rest of their schedule by at least three td's, until the NC game.  It could go either way.  From a talent and depth point of view, it will be a toss up.



I refer you to post #59


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I refer you to post #59



Are yo telling me that you honestly believe that Bama has that much more depth and talent than FSU?  How many FSU games have you actually watched?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> yes, soooo correct you are.  Bamma is just a flash in the pan.  Hadn't won a thing or proved even less.



Now you're just trying to put words in my mouth.  That's what idiots do when they can't actually hold a coherent argument.  You pointed out SOS.  I pointed it out back at you and now you try to change the subject.  Show me anywhere that I said Bama wasn't legit.  My argument is consistent regardless of what team we're talking about.

For a mouth breather like you, SOS only means something when it fits your feeble little argument.

I'm just gonna say this.  Go right on ahead beleiving that FSU is another Notre Dame. You'll find out otherwise soon enough.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope yall ain't another Notre Dame b/c goodNESS that was a lame year.  

I'm not arguing Sweetie, so if you deem it feeble, you just don't like what I have to say.  There is a difference.  

re:

_Are yo telling me that you honestly believe that Bama has that much more depth and talent than FSU? How many FSU games have you actually watched? _

YEs and zero, your team is lame.

I just believe yall played a bunch of mediocre teams and had just enough reputation in those teams to suggest yall were elite.  I have not seen elite till you beat someone on the fringe of elite.  Yall haven't.  Simple, but I don't expect those with rose-tinted glasses to see things for what they are.  Doesn't mean I won't call them out either.  And I'm not the only one who buys into it.  Don't get all bunched and throw names /attacks.  Just keep it fun and juvenile so we won't get warned that's all.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

For those of you wondering what a troll is...see any David Parker post.  He speaks from both ends, often at the same time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> _Are yo telling me that you honestly believe that Bama has that much more depth and talent than FSU? How many FSU games have you actually watched? _
> 
> YEs and zero, your team is lame.



That was all I needed to hear.

Knowing that, the rest of what you have to say might as well be............


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

switchin up.  yall like the chartreuse or the pink?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Yall both know winning wouldn't be as fun without idjits, including me.  Sorry if yall's feelings got hurt.  

I really hope yall win it all so hearts don't get broke.  That would be a shame now.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Yall both know winning wouldn't be as fun without idjits, including me.  Sorry if yall's feelings got hurt.
> 
> I really hope yall win it all so hearts don't get broke.  That would be a shame now.



I want to win it all, but just playing for it for the first time in 13 years will be nice, especially considering we lost 11 to the NFL last year.  No broken hearts here.  

Heartbreak is stopping by the Dollar General on the way to Athens Saturday to pick up your new game shirt, only to find that they're half priced.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I want to win it all, but just playing for it for the first time in 13 years will be nice, especially considering we lost 11 to the NFL last year.  No broken hearts here.
> 
> Heartbreak is stopping by the Dollar General on the way to Athens Saturday to pick up your new game shirt, only to find that they're half priced.



Thank you.  Finally someone that gets it.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

jez one more time before i head out.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

It's like we're living in the movie Misery, with David playing the part of Kathy Bates


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

How long before Karlos Williams is y'alls starting RB?  That dude looks fluid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> It's like we're living in the movie Misery, with David playing the part of Kathy Bates


He's a UGA fan. What else does he have to do.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> How long before Karlos Williams is y'alls starting RB?  That dude looks fluid.



He's a stud for sure.  I don't see Jimbo knocking Devonta Freeman out of #1 in favor of Karlos, but if Wilder Jr keeps up the injuries, Karlos could easily take over #2.    

Next year though...with a full off season fo practice at the position...he's gonna be a handful for defenses.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a UGA fan. What else does he have to do.



The other UGA fans must be hunting to pass the time.  I'm think DP lost his lease.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 12, 2013)

Excuse my hiatus, been busy.  I just can't see boasting about something that hasn't happened plus no one here has any influence whatsoever on the outcome of a game.  As a Bama fan, we have Miss State next and that is the only game I am worried about (this week).  One observation (as a Bama fan), Bama has steadily improved; the O line was shaky but has become very stout.  The defensive backfields was very porous, still needs some work but has come a long way this year.  I like our chances against anyone.

FSU is a quality team, no doubt.  But they are not our opponent this weekend so I'm not worried about them (right now).


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> He's a stud for sure.  I don't see Jimbo knocking Devonta Freeman out of #1 in favor of Karlos, but if Wilder Jr keeps up the injuries, Karlos could easily take over #2.
> 
> Next year though...with a full off season fo practice at the position...he's gonna be a handful for defenses.



Freeman is a good back, but I think Williams should, and will get more carries than Wilder Jr. next year.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Freeman is a good back, but I think Williams should, and will get more carries than Wilder Jr. next year.



I think he definitely will be our top guy or sharing duties at the top next year.  I expect Freeman to be gone...Wilder Jr may bolt to just to get to the pros before a more serious injury.  Considering it wasn't until Summer camp that Karlos was moved from safety to RB, he's shown some serious skills.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I think he definitely will be our top guy or sharing duties at the top next year.  I expect Freeman to be gone...Wilder Jr may bolt to just to get to the pros before a more serious injury.  Considering it wasn't until Summer camp that Karlos was moved from safety to RB, he's shown some serious skills.



Yeah, Williams looks like a keeper for sure.  Like you said, after going through spring and summer, he will be far ahead of where he is today and will be toting the ball a lot next season.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> It's like we're living in the movie Misery, with David playing the part of Kathy Bates



You dirty birdie.  Honestly,, I'm just havin some fun rattlin a few here and there and settin myself up for utter shame or winner's guilt dependeth.  I'll leave the thread for serious discussion for a while but you're gonna miss me just a scoach.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Dudley, I sincerely hope yall do continue to develop and only see what's in front of you at that week.  This is pride sir.  SEC.  Where we go one...

but i really will choke on the crow so appreciate a happy ending.


----------

